# I can't take anymore



## girlsdontpoop (Aug 25, 2016)

This is a long story. Thank you in advance to anyone that is willing to read and/or take the time to comment.

I have had bowel/constipation problems my entire life. I am 43 and this has not become a real problem until very recently. Over the course of my life I had learned to live with ibs; at times not going to the bathroom for WEEKS at a time. When things would get unbearable, I would drink magnesium citrate. I would have a day or two of clean out and then I would be fine for several more weeks.

However, the day of reckoning must have come along about four weeks ago. I had intense cramping, bloating and pelvic pain. I knew it was time for magnesium citrate. I took it...it worked its magic but once it was finished, the same symptoms returned immediately. I got another bottle....same scenerio. It has been a month now and this literally consumes my life. Im always in pain and as a result, Im very stressed out. Basically, I cannot live without laxatives.Probiotics are not working.

A little bit of background; I lost my little son at the age of 7 to cancer 10 years ago. This never goes away. I suffer from PTSD...obviously. Depression is the ugly monster that comes along with that. Don't get me wrong, I am a normal person reacting as anyone would that is in my situation. Im not suicidal or even homicidal. lol. I just carry this around every day. I had a friend with celiac suggest to me that I sound like I have a sensitivity to gluten. I have been gluten free for 8 days....I know it takes awhile, but so far no change. I have been a vegetarian for 10 years.

A side note: the constipation is so severe that you can actually SEE it when I lay flat on my back. It has been next to my left pelvic bone and after laxatives it has moved down toward the pubic bone. It gets smaller but comes back. Ive been to the dr and was told to take stool softeners and laxatives. I will have to take laxatives every day....no one can live like that.

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am so very sorry with all that you have been through. what a terrible heartbreak losing a child is, especially to cancer. so sorry.

i do hope you have a good gastroenterologist to help you with your constipation problems. because you don't have a BM at all for long periods of time, it sounds to me like you could have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia) .

many years ago i was dx'd with ibs-c but after doing some reading here on the board and elsewhere i began to think that i had more going on than ibs so i found a good gastro doc and asked to have the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) done. i completely failed the test which changed my diagnosis from ibs-c to colonic inertia other tests showed i had other problems as well. my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go which for me was a combination of osmotic and stimulant laxatives nightly. i didn't particularly like taking laxatives but it was far better to take laxatives on a daily basis to keep things moving than it was to let things get backed up and develop an impaction.

and yes, like you, i would get so backed up that you could see it --and feel it as well--when i lay flat on my back.

there are medications available to treat constipation--amitiza and linzess. if you don't like taking laxatives, you might want to ask your doc about these meds. or you could try other stimulant laxatives if taking mag citrate daily is not a good option for you. some people prefer to use enemas. and some find that either glycerin suppositories or dulcolax suppositories help.

if you are diagnosed with colonic inertia and laxatives either stop working for you or you cannot tolerate them, you might be able to have surgery--a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis. there are a number of tests required to see if you are a good candidate for this surgery--not everybody is. i sure wasn't. and like any surgery, there are risks involved but i have read success stories.

i do hope you find something effective that works for you. good luck with everything. take care.

.


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Your friend could be right I have IBD celiac and slow digestive transit its an easy test to have blodds are taken for the celiac's but you have to eat gluten for the results to be correct as for slow digestive transit I swallowed a small capsule which was full of tiny rings so the outer capsule dissolves in the stomach and the rings pass through the intestines. I also failed the test I was x-rayed after five days and they were still in there which meant I had slow digestive transit I was hospitalised with C a few times. I was told I tested positive for celiac and so went gluten free which took a few months to see the results but I stopped having C but the D was still a problem but not daily. I have since gone on the Fodmap diet its a bit complex and you have to tweak it to your own needs but it has made such a difference to me except for yesterdays hiccup so worth going to the doc and asking if you can have the tests and doing the diet. I know laxatives seem to be an answer and C is horrendous but they are not good for use when used long term so I personally feel its best to try the diet route.

Best wishes


----------



## Kayboo21 (Aug 14, 2016)

Firstly, I'm so sorry about the loss of your child. That is something no person should ever have to experience. I can't imagine what kind of strength you must have as a person to be able to go forward in life. I am in awe at you. 
In relation to your health issues, it's like reading my own story. I have suffered from IC and IBS for years and suffer dreadfully with constipation. Do you mind if I ask where you are located? I've been seeing an AMAZING lady in a London based clinic (UK). Doing diet modification and a natural approach with her has totally transformed things for me. I'd be happy to recommend her? X


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss and the problems you are having. I have had IBS-C also. Nausea, pain in upper abdomen, can't eat. Just felt really terrible. Been to the Dr. many times, many tests, medications and none of it was very helpful. But I have a friend who told me about VLS Probiotic and it has turned my life around. No more symptoms after just starting it. Still somewhat constipated but I take Miralax which works really well as needed. No prescription needed. Go to pharmacy and ask if they carry it or if they will order it for you. Costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply and has to be kept refrigerated. I can't believe what it has done for me. I hope you will try it. Good luck!


----------

